# Conformation/Muscle/Weight Critique



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know most of her conformation faults, but I was wondering what other people noticed/thought was nice. 

Also is she at a good weight? I've recently started working her more vigorously and thought she might be loosing more weight then I want. She is currently only getting hay, but I've ordered Wheat Germ Oil Blend to start feeding her at night with grain as a boost. Should I get fattening grain or regular performance grain?

How is her overal muscling? (topline/neck, hind, shoulder, etc.)


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not good pictures to critique?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How old is she?

Sorry just saw this thread. Going to comment on muscle and weight. She seems at a good weight, but I'd like to see her with a little more muscle along her topline and you can always improve her hind end too.

I think she's at a good weight and looks reasonably fit. 

As for conformation, I'm not good at it but I'll give it a shot.

She's standing a little base narrow from behind, she seems to be a touch butt high, front shot isn't straight on nor square but she looks good, nothing wrong that I can see. Toed out behind (often seen on horses and considered normal) I really like her hind end and she's got nice pastern angles (in my eyes) as far as I can tell.

She's a nice stocky build but I don't like the under muscling under her neck. 

Overall I like her, she would look better with some more conditioning and depending on her age she may fill out some more.

Please don't take my critique seriously, I'm still learning and thought I would give it a go.

As for your questions, find a grain that focuses more on covering all bases when it comes to vitamins (and minerals) that a horse needs in their diet. She's at a nice weight with just the hay but there could be holes in her diet that need filling. I believe just continuing to condition her carefully will make her even more attractive


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm looking at a horse that has the same kind of "scooping" where the saddle goes. I'm wondering if there are any issues there or if that is correct conformation?? Is is just because the withers are a little high??

So subbing....


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> How old is she?
> 
> Sorry just saw this thread. Going to comment on muscle and weight. She seems at a good weight, but I'd like to see her with a little more muscle along her topline and you can always improve her hind end too.
> 
> ...


She just turned seven a few months back. 

Ok, thanks anyway! I appreciate all comments. :lol:

She has a mineral block right now, plus the wheat germ oil I'm getting, plus the performance type grain (has weight and energy) so hopefully it'll cover most of the vitamins she's lacking. 

Someone said she'd look better with 50/100lbs, and that she was a bit "pointy". 

Thanks. 



SpiritLifter said:


> I'm looking at a horse that has the same kind of "scooping" where the saddle goes. I'm wondering if there are any issues there or if that is correct conformation?? Is is just because the withers are a little high??
> 
> So subbing....


I think its just her conformation; she's has pretty steep withers. I'll try and find a picture of when I first got her so you can compare; it is filling in. Lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> Someone said she'd look better with 50/100lbs, and that she was a bit "pointy".
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think its just her conformation; she's has pretty steep withers. I'll try and find a picture of when I first got her so you can compare; it is filling in. Lol.


She has very defined withers but I think her weight is fine. What you can do though, to see if she's in a good place since pictures are deceiving, is follow these steps to see what number she is on the scale:





But she looks like she just needs conditioning


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I can't wait until school ends so that I can really start working her. I've been able to ride her almost every day the past few weeks though, which is good. Lol.

This is what she looked like the first day I bought her (first, second, third picture) and a few months later still needing some weight with no muscle (fourth picture).


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

She has most definitely improved greatly since you've had her. You should take pride in that. I think her weight looks good. It might not hurt her to gain a smidge more, but I don't think that she _needs_ to either.

Muscling could use continued work. She definitely has room for improvement pretty much everywhere... her entire topline, her abdominals, etc. She looks a bit ewe-necked.

This is a really handy book that I consult quite a bit when choosing exercises to help condition my horses: Amazon.com: Equine Fitness: A Program of Exercises and Routines for Your Horse (9781603424639): Jec Aristotle Ballou: Books


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to see if my tack shop has it or something similar!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nobody for conformation critique? I'm planning on getting better front leg pictures tonight if the weather permits.


----------

